# Dusseldorf caravan salon



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

We are going to dusseldorf next week for the caravan salon show and wondered if anyone knew if we can camp there for a week or just for the 2 days with tickets? We've joined the club and got e tickets for the show but would like to stay there longer if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*show*

The biggest show i have ever been to dont think you could see it all in two days. camping is organised by german planing .and is excellent you would probably need a week to see it all


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The parking charge applies 0800 until 1600. If you arrive after 1600 you start paying at 0800 the next morning and so on for further days with no limit on the duration of stay.
I am going with 6 other MHF members on Monday evening, look out for us. See the drop down 'parking space fees for motorhomes and trailers'
http://www.caravan-salon.com/cipp/m...lang,2/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/~/CARAVAN_CENTER.html


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hopefully get there on the 2nd,looking forward to it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If your first visit I suggest you'll want more than 2 days. The ticket is cheap with the Caravan Salon discount. I spent 3 days there last year and I was only trying to decide between a handful of vans. I'll be spending 2 days this year mainly on storage/ racks/ winches! 

Don't forget your ticket provides free travel into Dusseldorf centre, etc.

Dave


----------



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys that's a great help.Not been before but am looking forward to it just got a feeling it's gonna be expensive!! 



:?


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

we hope to be there, arriving evening of the 3rd, its our first visit and hope to get the feel of things this year before seriously doing it again next year.

I'll hopefully spend 2 days, my wife is talking of finding the refreshment tent and taking a good book!!

cheers alan


----------

